# Buy An Out-of-print Version Of The Rolex Collection, Here To Share Wit



## display (Nov 24, 2008)

All along I have wanted to buy a version of the collection of Rolex watches, ROLEX DAY DATE

series, shot to Hong Elysees go on for several days, major Rolex watch are all over the

store, it is a pity that I did not want to find To watch the piece is really disappointing.

I asked the owner, the owner said this ROLEX DAY DATE-3628 is very precious, limited

edition is available for sale at that time, to this day, many stores have long been the

stock. I was hard to find, at last see the hope, msn chat above when a friend told me that

you can go take a look at the crap fake ***** we sell if you google dysentry in google images above, this is a professional point of the

Rolex table, perhaps you can You want to find. So I looked into, was found, it is true that

I finally found the dream of a watch,.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

you and your English make no sense so please just leave


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Are you Stanley Unwin? h34r:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

potz said:


> Oh yes, goodlilode. Deep joy!
> 
> Goodlibilode :grin:


 :lol: :lol:


----------

